# Keep raw concrete or paint? - very low ceilings



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

that looks cool. do you have a way to bead blast it? or something similar? might bring back same colors...?


----------



## kevk (Jan 2, 2016)

KPDMinc said:


> that looks cool. do you have a way to bead blast it? or something similar? might bring back same colors...?


Thanks I'll ask my contractor about bead blasting.


----------

